# Lawyer for Will required



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Everyone
Can anybody recommend a lawyer who is familiar with making a WILL please.
I need a lawyer who can speak very good English because of the in-depth conversations I will require to complete the Will properly.
Prefer that the lawyer is in the Caldas/Bombarral/Cadaval area please.
Thanks for reading.


----------

